# Motueka B-sazz



## milob40 (4/3/12)

just looking at making or trying a recipe with moteuka but not sure what to run with.
is this better for pilsners or more apa's and which other hops go well with it.
by the smell it seems to be half citus half noble hop?
would like to try a single hop recipe first to get a feel for it's flavours.
any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## chunckious (4/3/12)

Tony's Bright Ale. Was A winner with people over Xmas NYE fro me.


----------



## milob40 (4/3/12)

Chunkious said:


> Tony's Bright Ale. Was A winner with people over Xmas NYE fro me.


is that the "little creatures"one?


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (4/3/12)

This is probably my favourite hop. I just finished a keg of apa that had b-saaz and galaxy late and dry hopped. It was awesome.


----------



## chunckious (4/3/12)

The one and only.
The beer that made me appreciate balance and simplicity.


----------



## aaronpetersen (4/3/12)

milob40 said:


> just looking at making or trying a recipe with moteuka but not sure what to run with.
> is this better for pilsners or more apa's and which other hops go well with it.
> by the smell it seems to be half citus half noble hop?
> would like to try a single hop recipe first to get a feel for it's flavours.
> ...



Motueka is one of my favourite hops. IMO you can use it in ANY hoppy style beer. I've done an all Motueka American Brown that was kinda similar to Mac's Sassy Red. It combines very well with Cascade. Tony's LCBA clone in the recipe database is fantastic and uses Motueka and Cascade. I think True South brewery use Motueka in their pilsner along with another hop, maybe Nelson Sauv and that's a tasty drop.


----------



## milob40 (4/3/12)

mayor of mildura said:


> This is probably my favourite hop. I just finished a keg of apa that had b-saaz and galaxy late and dry hopped. It was awesome.


so best early in the boil?
don't suppose you could shed some light on the recipe :icon_drool2: ?


----------



## Jace89 (4/3/12)

I've never used it early in the boil, but I can tell you it's amazing late. I recently dry hopped with it in a wit beer (American style) and it was fantastic! 
Someone recently said somewhere is reminds them of NS, I think it's similar but just as good. 
Next time I plan on using I'll be making a massive hop bomb with it.


----------



## bconnery (4/3/12)

This is also a great hop for a german pilsner style beer. 
Definitely a nice pale ale etc. hop as well, but goes great in a pils. 

Bitter with it or your favourite clean bittering hop to around 35 IBU with a shade over 1g/litre as a 15 minute addition


----------



## milob40 (4/3/12)

Chunkious said:


> The one and only.
> The beer that made me appreciate balance and simplicity.


i think maybe thats why ordered it so i'll have to give it a 
crack.


----------



## milob40 (4/3/12)

bconnery said:


> This is also a great hop for a german pilsner style beer.
> Definitely a nice pale ale etc. hop as well, but goes great in a pils.
> 
> Bitter with it or your favourite clean bittering hop to around 35 IBU with a shade over 1g/litre as a 15 minute addition


i wonder how it'd go with ross' ns summer ale recipe instead of using ns.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (4/3/12)

milob40 said:


> so best early in the boil?
> don't suppose you could shed some light on the recipe :icon_drool2: ?


early, late, dry, hop back, randall... works well pretty much anywhere. 

the reipce was Dr Smurtos Landlord with different hops. 

this is for my birko urn biab

og: 1044
38 IBU

4.75kg golden promise
0.15kg caraaroma
30g perle @ 60 
15g bsaaz @10
15g galaxy @10
15g bsaaz dry hop after 7 days
15g galaxy dry hop after 7 days

wyeast 1469


----------



## bignath (4/3/12)

Self confessed Motueka and NS lover here. The vast majority of my beers are brewed with these hops, usually by themselves.

Here are my 2c worth...



AaronP said:


> Motueka is one of my favourite hops. IMO you can use it in ANY hoppy style beer.



YEP



milob40 said:


> so best early in the boil?



Probably is quite good as a bittering, but it REALLY shines when used late (ish). Flavour and aroma additions are divine...



Jace said:


> I've never used it early in the boil, but I can tell you it's amazing late. I recently dry hopped with it in a wit beer (American style) and it was fantastic!
> Someone recently said somewhere is reminds them of NS, I think it's similar but just as good.
> Next time I plan on using I'll be making a massive hop bomb with it.



Completely agree. B Saaz to my palette is remarkably similar in some ways to NS but in other ways it's also very different.
NS is more winelike, B Saaz is more spicy.
Would be very interested in any "hop bomb" done with this hop....Recipe????



milob40 said:


> i wonder how it'd go with ross' ns summer ale recipe instead of using ns.



Would go wonderfully well. Substitute same IBU's with B Saaz (different quantity's obviously) and it'll be a cracker.

NS used to by my favourite hop, but it has been knocked off the mantle piece by B Saaz. Anything you can do with NS you can do with B Saaz, but the flavour is slightly different and it's also a little more forgiving than NS can be.

I no chill, and bitter to between 15-20 IBU'S worth at 30min, and then another 15-20 IBU's at 15min. Makes a kick ass beer.

Dry hopping is a wonderful idea too.

If Lord Raja Goomba is on, he'll likely chime in with an opinion also, as he's a NZ hop nut too...


----------



## milob40 (4/3/12)

thanks guys, thats given me 2 new recipes to try. :icon_cheers:


----------



## pk.sax (4/3/12)

I made a hefeweizen with motueka. The slight spiciness was delicious (40 minute addition). I think making a hopfenweise with this hop would be the bomb. And Tony's LCBA :icon_drool2:


----------



## rehab (4/3/12)

Try this : http://yeastieboys.posterous.com/private/yCmgJxeHrs (Yeastie Boys Digital IPA) 

It isn't single hop but it is a damn good drop with the Motueka Hop shining through nicely. I usually buy two-three of these a week. A shame it's a limited release but awesome that these guys made it an opensource brew so others could make it. I know Im going to soon  


Chris


----------



## beachy (4/3/12)

The Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe is late hopped with Motueka and Citra.

These two work really well together in that beer and i will definately be using them together in an APA soon. :icon_drool2:


----------



## bignath (4/3/12)

Doesn't get much easier than this, and the result is a cracker....

OG: 1046-1050
90% Base malt
10% Munich 1 or Carapils

15-20 IBU's at 30min
15-20 IBU's at 15min

Whirlfloc at 5min

Ferment at 17/18 with Danstar Nottingam

Mash at 65/66

should end up at just shy of 5% ABV before bottling.

(i seem to prefer the Munich with B Saaz, and the Carapils with NS. Dont know why...)

Piss easy beer to make, and it tastes great....


----------



## milob40 (4/3/12)

Big Nath said:


> Doesn't get much easier than this, and the result is a cracker....
> 
> OG: 1046-1050
> 90% Base malt
> ...


thanks nath, i'm putting together a grocery list as we speak :icon_drool2:


----------



## Phoney (4/3/12)

I have this on tap at the moment. It is :icon_drool2: 


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 29.91 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 6.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 33.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 90.9 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 2 5.5 % 
0.20 kg Rye Malt (4.7 SRM) Grain 3 3.6 % 
5.00 g Sticklebract [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 5.9 IBUs 
10.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 11.6 IBUs 
25.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 5.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 5.5 IBUs 
10.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 5.5 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 9 - 
25.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Motueka [7.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (4/3/12)

Got some Pacifica (I know it's not related), which is good for a light pilsener.

Nelson and Citra go really well together - they are complementary and neither is capable of overpowering the other.

Use late in the boil. Any sort of 10 minute IPA is good, but I do like a bitter backbone and a decent malt bill and then trucks of it at 10m to really shine through.

The Mad Brewers Hoppy Hefe uses Motueka and Citra - and I find Motueka very similar to Nelson, though not so much the grapish aspect.

Goomba


----------



## JaseH (4/3/12)

I just did a 10min IPA with 225gm of B-Saaz @ 10min, tasted good going into the fermenter, I'll let you know how it turns out in a few weeks.


----------



## szopen (5/3/12)

milob40 said:


> i wonder how it'd go with ross' ns summer ale recipe instead of using ns.



I have brewed this.
Very happy with result


----------



## drsmurto (5/3/12)

The chinook i grow at home is very close to Motueka/B-Saaz, i use it a lot given i get well in excess of 500g dry each year. I've used commercial B Saaz as well and they are very similar. 

Goes well in a golden ale (original and the rye version), a 10 min IPA and a light amber ale (3%).


----------



## evildrakey (5/3/12)

I did a medieval strong beer with Maris Otter, Oats, and dried green peas in the mash. Bottled on the weekend.

Finished off with a great whacking dose of Motueka (about IPA levels)... I gotta say, I love this hop...


----------

